# Young ones done an absolute blunder *speeding*



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

So my lad has got himself a week early birthday present in the form of a prosecution notice

76 in a 40 zone on a dual carriageway caught by a man in a van whilst going down a hill. Says he just didn't see it and thought the limit was much higher than it was with the road being so wide. 

Never had any points or even a speed awareness course under his belt and used the car to go 60 miles to work so he's obviously quite worried. I've explained that he's been an absolute idiot but now what?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

6 points and a weeks pay.
https://www.rac.co.uk/drive/advice/legal/speeding-fines/


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

RS3 said:


> 6 points and a weeks pay.
> https://www.rac.co.uk/drive/advice/legal/speeding-fines/


Ive been googling it and everywhere seems to say something different. Do you think he'll have to go to court? Obviously never been before so he's worried about that too


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I'd be surprised if he didn't get a speed awareness course.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I'd be surprised if he didn't get a speed awareness course.


I thought speed awareness courses were limited to fairly light offences? He was clearly going way too fast in comparison to the speed limit so I would have thought at least a few points and a fine


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

A quick google gives the criteria for a speed awareness course is up to +10% + 9mph, so for a 40 limit that would be 54 mph.


At 76 in a 40 limit could be a potential ban. (guidelines indicate anything 30 mph above the speed limit).

I think a trip to the magistrates court to eat humble pie will be coming.

PS - might be worth letting your lad know that the maximum speed limit in the UK is 70 mph 

Edit - tell your lad that speed limits don't automatically increase on the down hill stretch.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I know when i got caught doing 40mph in a 30 changed my opinion on speeding and there was no speed awareness back then so was points and a fine. Sorted me out and im not saying i wont stray a mph or two over here and there but generally much more careful especially in areas i don't know. My biggest annoyance at the time was the fact of how well he must have been hiding as i never saw him, unfortunately didn't make it right but made me realise that they may have their obvious areas where we know they may be but also could be just as easily somewhere unexpected so its only a matter of time or luck that you can get away with it. Fortunately having 3 points is probably so common now that it made bugger all difference to my insurance. 

My cousin was at the point of being banned and ended up in court to my knowledge and was due to him needing licence for work went in his favour, nothing is guaranteed tho as i dont know if it was down to the excess speed or the number of offences

Possibly worth speaking to someone in a legal occupation who has experience of such cases and see if they can advise or support?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Band C should apply here:

Band C - you will be put in this band if you were 21mph or more over the legal limit. You may need to appear in court and face a fine anywhere between 125% and 175% of your weekly income. You will be banned from driving for seven to 56 days or get six penalty points on your licence.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Where abouts are you based rayaan out of curiosity?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would be worth investing in a Road Angel or Snooper. They will detect speed cameras, vans , guns, average speed cameras well in advance. Will help drivers adjust their speed accordingly.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Where abouts are you based rayaan out of curiosity?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


West Yorkshire.

This particular camera was on Dewsbury road on way from Leeds to Dewsbury. He works in Hull 60 miles away hence worried about his job and may need his car during the day for visits


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

They typically take into account your occupation when deciding to ban a driver or not. Hopefully that works in his favour 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Would be worth investing in a Road Angel or Snooper. They will detect speed cameras, vans , guns, average speed cameras well in advance. Will help drivers adjust their speed accordingly.


Love it, good job this isnt mumsnet!

How old is the boy and how long has he had his license?

And was it west or humberside who zapped him? I've been done by humberside before and got the speed awareness course. Live in Hull. Small world. West Yorkshire hate car offences as the force deals with them all the time.

What's done is done so no point stressing. Aslong as he hasn't being driving less than 2 years it's unlikely he'll face a ban. Prob the points and a fine.

If it was a dual carriageway and not a built up area with a 40 zone it sounds worse than it is. Most duals are 70 to be fair to the lad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

kingswood said:


> Love it, good job this isnt mumsnet!
> 
> How old is the boy and how long has he had his license?
> 
> ...


He's 24. Had his license for 6 years.

That particular part of the dual carriageway is not really built up. Has like 10 foot walls on each side and a kerbed partition in the middle. Quite a long stretch as well.

It was west Yorkshire who caught him


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

There's a road like this in Sheffield, posted as a 40mph zone, but everyone does 70 easy.

Not me though, my only reason to go down there now is if I get called to a branch, so I do the speed limit as I have a tracker in the van - plus why rush or risk points for work?

Bochum Parkway
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.3...4!1sydhsBSmjVmlFIWdOvvUWIQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

When I worked in Sheffield years ago, one of the old guys told me it was 40mph back from when farmers would walk their cows down there or something :lol:

Genuinely cannot see a good reason for it being 40mph (unless it's due to lack of barriers down the middle)...


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Would be worth investing in a Road Angel or Snooper. They will detect speed cameras, vans , guns, average speed cameras well in advance. Will help drivers adjust their speed accordingly.


Or stick to the speed limits 🤷🤷


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

There are roads like that every where. Is it a coincidence the police pick those locations?
Call me a cynic.

I was surprised that I was offered a fixed penalty some 2.5yrs back now, as thought I was bang to rights for the much larger fine of a weeks wages. Never been so happy to pay £100. 

Whilst a lot of people carry 3 points on their licence, I think it’s a bit of a myth to say it has little to no impact on insurance prices...or yet again I’m unlucky. Just renewing mine now and doing the usual comparisons. Reckon it’s loading up to £100 on mine. The gift that keeps giving.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Rayaan said:


> West Yorkshire.
> 
> This particular camera was on Dewsbury road on way from Leeds to Dewsbury. He works in Hull 60 miles away hence worried about his job and may need his car during the day for visits


If he does receive a summons, ensure that he is clean, neat and tidy, speaks clearly and wears a suit - it creates a good impression with the Magistrate(s) while he eats humble pie. I know that these things are relicts of the past & _ought_ not to matter in our 'enlightened' times , but they still do and Magistrates tend to be middle/older age bracket folk.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I got caught doing 57mph in a 30mph zone, accelerating for the 60mph too early.

I got handed 6 points, £300 fine for my troubles. Didn't have to attend court as I pleaded guilty at the first chance which reduced to fine by 30%.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

It's very mixed at what it will be, I am sure that if you are +30mph over the limit of what ever the speed limit it is (might be slightly lower, in 20's and 30mph not sure) that you don't get offered the speed awareness course and that it is a court summons straight off the bat as it is +30mph over (100mph in a 70mph is ban). Penalty will depend on how the judge feels on the day and how you approach it and accept that you made a mistake and how you come across and learnt your lesson.

All you can do now is wait and see what comes, best advise I can give you is always send any paperwork back as soon as possible (send it tracked so you have a record you sent it on time and well within any deadlines, so they cannot say you didn't respond to any paperwork or haven't received anything back, you have proof)


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Cole_E91 said:


> I got caught doing 57mph in a 30mph zone, accelerating for the 60mph too early.
> 
> I got handed 6 points, £300 fine for my troubles. Didn't have to attend court as I pleaded guilty at the first chance which reduced to fine by 30%.


but you was still under the +30mph which is normally the next stage.

It does depend how you go about it and accept it first chance you get.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds like a ban is a very likely outcome Rayaan unless he can show sufficient mitigation - sole breadwinner, loss of employment , unfamiliar stretch of road... A carefully crafted letter of apology recognising his out of character failing to accompany his guilty plea I think.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

slim_boy_fat said:


> If he does receive a summons, ensure that he is clean, neat and tidy, speaks clearly and wears a suit - it creates a good impression with the Magistrate(s) while he eats humble pie. I know that these things are relicts of the past & _ought_ not to matter in our 'enlightened' times , but they still do and Magistrates tend to be middle/older age bracket folk.


I mean, he's a doctor so I would hope he's clean and tidy anyway! Doesn't help that he was on-call till 6pm but ran over, set off at 6:20pm and then got caught at 7pm. :wall:

The problem being that if he gets a ban he has no chance of actually going to work - 62 miles away from home, with home visits if required along with all the training in random places like Scarborough which is 80 odd miles away


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

At 19 I did 63 in a 30


I got 21 days ban and £200 fine.

If id taken the points i would have had to do the license all over again.

I turned up polite, apologetic, humbled and very very sorry. 

They said they had to give me 'something'... this was the minimum - thanksed them and left!

Guy next to me was caught doing 170 in a porsche.... he had a lawyer!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The irony here is, if he was scrote who'd nicked the car while under the influence of drugs, drove like a nutter while being chased by the Po Po, putting other motorists and the pursuing Po Po at risk, caused damage to other vehicles, street furniture etc etc....then decamped from the vehicle and legged it while disposing of deal bags and other bits of incriminating evidence he'd get..........................zero, narda, zilch, naff all as the CPS would end up chucking the case out due to lack of evidence.

Or like me, do 36 in 30mph zone with a full clean licence, completely legal, under no influences whatsoever, been driving for 30yrs or so and get 3pts and a £100 fine.

The justice system is completely screwed and against you if you're a law abiding citizen, turn into a scrote without a care in the world and the justice system/CPS will give you a shoulder to cry on.

The worlds gone mad nowadays. I pity the Cops who know they are on a loser before they've even slapped the cuffs on some scrote they've just chased down.

Good luck to your lad Rayaan.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

But you are not a law abiding citizen. 

You broke the speeding law.

Edit - 36 in a 30 is asking for a ticket.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Would be worth investing in a Road Angel or Snooper. They will detect speed cameras, vans , guns, average speed cameras well in advance. Will help drivers adjust their speed accordingly.


Black box insurance also seems to change peoples behaviours if needed.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

76mph in a 40mph I would think will get a ban. 

For all we can debate about it on here, I think you really need to see a solicitor, especially if he needs to drive to work.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

nbray67 said:


> The irony here is, if he was scrote who'd nicked the car while under the influence of drugs, drove like a nutter while being chased by the Po Po, putting other motorists and the pursuing Po Po at risk, caused damage to other vehicles, street furniture etc etc....then decamped from the vehicle and legged it while disposing of deal bags and other bits of incriminating evidence he'd get..........................zero, narda, zilch, naff all as the CPS would end up chucking the case out due to lack of evidence.
> 
> Or like me, do 36 in 30mph zone with a full clean licence, completely legal, under no influences whatsoever, been driving for 30yrs or so and get 3pts and a £100 fine.
> 
> ...


I'm not really convinced by your argument. A crime is a crime and the person committing the crime needs to suck up the consequences. Going almost double the speed limit isn't very clever, and the persons profession shouldn't change the potential outcome, I'd argue that a doctor should know better than most about the consequences of speeding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> 76mph in a 40mph I would think will get a ban.
> 
> For all we can debate about it on here, I think you really need to see a solicitor, especially if he needs to drive to work.


Even if not to go with him to court, but to advise/prepare him for the range of possible questions and procedures.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

garage_dweller said:


> I'm not really convinced by your argument. A crime is a crime and the person committing the crime needs to suck up the consequences. Going almost double the speed limit isn't very clever, and the persons profession shouldn't change the potential outcome, I'd argue that a doctor should know better than most about the consequences of speeding
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wasn't an argument of sorts, just pointing out how screwed the justice system is.

At 36 in a 30 zone, I'm bang to rights, cheesed off but bang to rights.

I then watch numerous Police fly on the wall documentaries where the guilty are simply released with no charge, time and time again.

As for Rayaan's lad, I also fear he'll kop a decent fine/ban and yes, at that speed, regardless of profession, is way out of order.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> But you are not a law abiding citizen.
> 
> You broke the speeding law.
> 
> Edit - 36 in a 30 is asking for a ticket.


I know I know, bang to rights.

No excuses from me.

I'll edit it to say occasionally law abiding, generally while I'm sleeping but law abiding all the same.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> I know I know, bang to rights.
> 
> No excuses from me.
> 
> I'll edit it to say occasionally law abiding, generally while I'm sleeping but law abiding all the same.


Seems I be struggling here Neil, what do they call a Scouser in a suit?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

nbray67 said:


> I then watch numerous Police fly on the wall documentaries where the guilty are simply released with no charge, time and time again..


Makes good tv for the daily mail readers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

suds said:


> Seems I be struggling here Neil, what do they call a Scouser in a suit?


Ha ha, I'm no Scouser buddy but I'd hazard a guess at 'guilty' to be the answer?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

“The accused”. :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Go to court, be very smart be polite Let hiM admit he broke the law and he is aware of the dangers and consequences.

Maybe try and get black box / limiter style Device fitted in advance (insurance will rise Anyway) to show willing and be able to learn etc. 

Better to have been caught speeding, that hitting some and killing them and then be in court for that.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"Go to court, be very smart be polite"

I advised that and the OP didn't seem to care for the suggestion his son'd be otherwise. 

Although, it'd surprise you how many don't bother with basic 'standards'.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

garage_dweller said:


> I'm not really convinced by your argument. A crime is a crime and the person committing the crime needs to suck up the consequences. Going almost double the speed limit isn't very clever, and the persons profession shouldn't change the potential outcome, I'd argue that a doctor should know better than most about the consequences of speeding
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hardly. Road, weather and vehicle conditions are more important than the speed limit. 76mph in a modern car on a bone dry road in clear conditions is safer than 40 in frezzing fog and ice but only one of these scenarios will land you with points.

The police see fully insured, fully licensed car owners who speed as a nailed on cash cow. No doubt about it. Speed doesn't kill. Stupidity does.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kingswood said:


> Hardly. Road, weather and vehicle conditions are more important than the speed limit. 76mph in a modern car on a bone dry road in clear conditions is safer than 40 in frezzing fog and ice but only one of these scenarios will land you with points.
> 
> The police see fully insured, fully licensed car owners who speed as a nailed on cash cow. No doubt about it. Speed doesn't kill. Stupidity does.


He was caught by a speed camera van. 99% chance it'll be nothing to do with the police and the police don't get the money from fines anyway.

How many times have you been done for speeding?

I've been driving 24 years and have been caught twice. One of them was a mobile van.

Do the police really put that much effort in to catch motorists?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Didn't learn from the first offence then?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> Didn't learn from the first offence then?


The lecturing is getting a bit strong, especially on a car site.

I bet most people exceed the speed limit on a regular basis. Some choose to do it more recklessly than others.

I have no issues accepting the punishment if and when caught.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Kerr said:


> *He was caught by a speed camera van. 99% chance it'll be nothing to do with the police and the police don't get the money from fines anyway. *
> 
> How many times have you been done for speeding?
> 
> ...


true, for police read Government. same thing tho, its easy money for them. roughly quater of a billion.

ive being done once in 20 years. fixed camera on a 60mph temp to a 30mpg during resurfacing. they had them off and tunred them back on for abit.

speed awareness course. delivered by ex-coppers.

i drive to the road condiations not the speed limit.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kingswood said:


> true, for police read Government. same thing tho, its easy money for them. roughly quater of a billion.
> 
> ive being done once in 20 years. fixed camera on a 60mph temp to a 30mpg during resurfacing. they had them off and tunred them back on for abit.
> 
> ...


This is point I always make. People think the police are everywhere to catch speeders.

Unless you're unlucky, or make yourself stand out, you'll very rarely get bothered.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

kingswood said:


> i drive to the road condiations not the speed limit.


The speed limit is a guide, you go under the limit to suit the conditions, if you go over you break the law.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Crikey, 

a bit touchy if you think my post was lecturing?

I suggest you read it again and perhaps enlighten me?

I would question your assertion that most people (by definition "more than half") speed on a regular basis.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh oh I can see where this is heading now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> Crikey,
> 
> a bit touchy if you think my post was lecturing?
> 
> ...


Not touchy at all.

It was your overall tone in the thread. I'll leave you to it..


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Appreciate that :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Same folks same direction every thread. Getting very boring and nobody is really interested that you all think you're right.

To the OP I really hope things turn out for the best - being prepared for the worst is probably the advice I'd agree with and fingers crossed it doesn't come to that.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Let us know either way.....

So it’s either:

Speed awareness
3 Points and fine
6 points and fine
Ban and fine? 

I think 3 points and a fine. 

Doctor, suited and booted, dual carriageway, Covid is bad news for everyone so they won’t be in ‘slamming’ mood. Be the 3, a fine and a dressing down. 

Then buy road angle if you’re doin that mileage. Or drive to the limit and use cruise control. 

Or move.....Hull’s a lovely place! And the houses are cheap as no one wants to live here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordTheWin (Aug 25, 2020)

Kerr said:


> The lecturing is getting a bit strong, especially on a car site.
> 
> I bet most people exceed the speed limit on a regular basis. Some choose to do it more recklessly than others.
> 
> I have no issues accepting the punishment if and when caught.


They do, at least here in London, most are doing 30 in a 20 and even on the way home from work along the A40 westway, almost everyone is doing 40 (30 limit) and some are doing 50. Those are just a few examples, but you see it everywhere.

Motorcyclists tend to speed even more.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I can't see they will only do 3 points and a fine. They hand those out for people doing 36 in a 30.

I reckon it will be 6 points surely? If he is banned I hope it is only for a short time because it would be a nightmare for a young person in any profession.

I dislike dual carriageways with funny speed limits.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ollienoclue said:


> I can't see they will only do 3 points and a fine. They hand those out for people doing 36 in a 30.
> 
> I reckon it will be 6 points surely? If he is banned I hope it is only for a short time because it would be a nightmare for a young person in any profession.
> 
> I dislike dual carriageways with funny speed limits.


He's expecting 6 points and a fine of some sort.

The issue is with the ban for him mainly because he works 62 miles away and therefore no real way of actually getting to work, or any of his training sessions which are in random areas of Yorkshire and the Humber along with parts of Lincolnshire e.g. Grimsby/Scarborough/Hull


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Rayaan said:


> He's expecting 6 points and a fine of some sort.
> 
> The issue is with the ban for him mainly because he works 62 miles away and therefore no real way of actually getting to work, or any of his training sessions which are in random areas of Yorkshire and the Humber along with parts of Lincolnshire e.g. Grimsby/Scarborough/Hull


He has my every sympathy, that kind of thing will be a nightmare and I hope it doesn't cast too dark a cloud over him professionally.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Like others have suggested I think I would be seeking the services of a Solicitor in an attempt to avoid any sort of disqualification

I think 6 points & a hefty fine is inevitable but the main thing is for your son is to avoid any sort of ban

Good luck and I hope all goes well :thumb:


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

I got caught at 113 on the motorway. 
Court appearance , 6 points and £600 fine. 

Ate a lot of humble pie and genuinely sorry. 

I got a character witness by my motorbike trainer at the time expressing how out of character it was. I don’t drive that fast normally. And represented myself in court. 

You do the crime do the time. A big lesson learnt that day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Rule of thumb...

1.5 x the limit = probable ban. Knocking on for twice the limit? Start looking into public transport. 

Don’t waste 500 quid on a solicitor, it will make zero difference unless they can prove a technicality which they probably won’t. The prosecutions opening statement will include the calibration details of the device that was used. 

Take 2 letters, one from your employer and one from yourself highlighting hardship, pending recession blah blah. 

The truth hurts, but the above is what it is.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

LeeH said:


> Rule of thumb...
> 
> *1.5 x the limit = probable ban. Knocking on for twice the limit? Start looking into public transport. *
> 
> ...


surely thats relative tho?

45 in a 30 wont get you banned.

but 105 in a 70 will, but more likely the 6 + fine.

suited, booted, letter from doctor boss. look sad, say how busy youve been at work saving people, hope judge has had a bad lockdown - sad but gota use what u can - and hopefully get a touch.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

45 in a 30 or (x1.5) can get you in the dock. Also over a ton. 

A suit may help the OP, but my guess he’s looking at a 28 or 56 day ban plus a few hundred quid fine no points. 

It will depend on the magistrate on the day. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

I think we need more people sharing their convictions rather than people keep guessing what’s gonna happen. 

How many people think over 100 is a ban straightaway? It’s just untrue! I already posted my indiscretion and that was 43mph over the limit. 

Let’s get some real facts. Either way he was in the wrong so take it on the nose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

My input is fact, not fiction. 

I never said over 100 is an instant ban. 

76 in a 40 will be a court summons that’s an epic speed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

LeeH said:


> My input is fact, not fiction.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The fact you said "it's my guess" doesn't really help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

LeeH said:


> Rule of thumb...
> 
> 1.5 x the limit = probable ban. Knocking on for twice the limit? Start looking into public transport.
> 
> ...


There has been a few links in the past back to Pistonheads. I think the username is AGTLAW?

There has been numerous instances where he has helped guys. He doesn't always get people off, but he's got a far more lenient punishment.

I've seen him openly offer advice before and help a few guys out.

If the young lad's livelihood depends on it, I'd be seriously considering it.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

None can knows what the magistrates decision will be and he may be in limbo for 11 months plus.....I was on my first outing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A person with knowledge and experience can influence the decision. 

Reading between the lines I think a lot of guys on Pistonheads have used him. There is lots of recommendations.


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

About 15 years ago I found myself in a similar situation. I was caught at 93 on a 60 zone; not a dual carriageway.

I was sent a letter asking me to appear in court but if I submitted a guilty plea I didn’t need to appear as the judge would rule based on that. I took some advice from a policeman I knew. I was always going to enter a guilty plea but he advised me to state the road conditions at the time and state that it was a one off and that this experience has re-enforced the importance of abiding by the speed limits. Basically a grovelling match. In my case I received a £150 fine & 3 points. The judge was on a good day.

I didn’t mention on the claim form the speed the copper recorded was the speed of the car I was overtaking! I don’t think that would have went in my favour. I was young and stupid. The experience certainly calmed me down on the roads.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Carefully check every detail on the summons letter. Eg, make sure the time quoted for the offence was correct. Been there, done that, case dropped.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I think we need more people sharing their convictions rather than people keep guessing what's gonna happen.


I was done for speeding before the points system was dreamt up. I was doing 41 in a 30. I got a £5 fine and an endorsement on my license.

Based on this - https://www.which.co.uk/reviews/new-and-used-cars/article/speeding-tickets-explained - there shouldn't be any guessing. There might be some mitigating circumstances.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I got a nice letter from North Yorkshire Police this morning. Basically, Sir you were doing 73 in a 60 zone, who was driving your car?
The FAQs sheet that came with it had this little snippet, so further to my previous comment suggesting your son might get an awareness course, I would suggest that's highly unlikely on the basis of this.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I got a nice letter from *North Yorkshire Police* this morning. Basically, Sir you were doing 73 in a 60 zone, who was driving your car?


NY Police need something to do now they cant go setting up road blocks and harassing people driving on their roads. as they were during covid

youre right.............i cant let it go!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Bit of a sneaky spot on the Settle bypass A65. Just where the road goes from single lane to two (no central reservation though so still a 60) so it’s pretty much the first spot for ages for an easy overtake when you’ve been stuck behind something. Opposite side of the road in the Lay-by so you they get you just as you come around the corner. No excuse like.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Just say his name is Harry Maguire, or any other Premier league pillock, and he'll get away scott free :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

TonyHill said:


> Just say his name is Harry Maguire, or any other Premier league pillock, and he'll get away scott free :thumb:


You really don't like footballers, do you? :lol:

Probably not the best week using Maguire as the example. :lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Kerr said:


> You really don't like footballers, do you? :lol:
> 
> Probably not the best week using Maguire as the example. :lol:


And, to be fair, not everyone can try and bribe the arresting officers cos not everyone has got "LOADS a MONEY'.... INNIT


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I got a nice letter from North Yorkshire Police this morning. Basically, Sir you were doing 73 in a 60 zone, who was driving your car?


Tut tut Mr. C. :doublesho I didn't think EV's could go that fast! 

Alan W


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Had I not been behind a tool on a bike that was fiddling with something I wouldn't have been. 👊🏻


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

So matter finally resolved 14 months after incident

76mph in 40 - clean license otherwise - 6 points and a £900 fine.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> So matter finally resolved 14 months after incident
> 
> 76mph in 40 - clean license otherwise - 6 points and a £900 fine.


Add to that the increase in insurance, he may end up driving a Dacia Duster Rayaan - but at least it's sorted.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

How come it has taken so long to get resolved?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I got done in August, no offer of a driver training course (could not find out why) - 32 in 30 and caught by a fixed camera at traffic lights

Amazing how they can send out notices of a fine within 2 days of the offence but can do nothing about an untaxed or MOT's vehicle in our road that was reported over a month ago

Becoming increasingly cynical about our police force


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It's entirely up to the discretion of your local police on whether or not to offer you one of these courses.

Did you jump the lights?

What was your driving record before this speeding incident?

You can report vehicles here - https://www.gov.uk/report-untaxed-vehicle


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy from Sandy said:


> It's entirely up to the discretion of your local police on whether or not to offer you one of these courses.
> 
> Did you jump the lights?
> 
> ...


Clean licence for 15+ years, did not jump the lights - that would have been a separate offence. No objections about being done - I was over the limit, end of, its more the ability to do some things very efficiently (revenue raising) and most other things astonishingly badly (solving crime)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andy665 said:


> Clean licence for 15+ years, did not jump the lights - that would have been a separate offence. No objections about being done - I was over the limit, end of, its more the ability to do some things very efficiently (revenue raising) and most other things astonishingly badly (solving crime)


The police don't get the revenue. In most areas it isn't the police who deal with the cameras or the tickets.

32mph in a 30mph is very harsh.

Rayaan. It's a good result for your son to only get 6 points. Did he have a solicitor to try and negotiate a lesser punishment?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I got a nice letter from North Yorkshire Police this morning. Basically, Sir you were doing 73 in a 60 zone, who was driving your car?
> The FAQs sheet that came with it had this little snippet, so further to my previous comment suggesting your son might get an awareness course, I would suggest that's highly unlikely on the basis of this.





andy665 said:


> I got done in August, no offer of a driver training course (could not find out why) - 32 in 30 and caught by a fixed camera at traffic lights
> 
> Amazing how they can send out notices of a fine within 2 days of the offence but can do nothing about an untaxed or MOT's vehicle in our road that was reported over a month ago
> 
> Becoming increasingly cynical about our police force


You didn't get offered a training course as you weren't going fast enough :lol:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

suds said:


> Add to that the increase in insurance, he may end up driving a Dacia Duster Rayaan - but at least it's sorted.





Andy from Sandy said:


> How come it has taken so long to get resolved?


Incompetence.

The nip was received day 5. Sent off next day. Acknowledgement received from West Yorkshire police day 13.

Then single justice procedure received 5 months and 21 days after the incident. Filled online the same day.

Then 6 months later it said speed was too excessive so a summons came. And the court date was 2 months after that.

He had no solicitor. I went with him. Court was running 30 mins late and we were out within 10ims of walking into the court room.

Magistrate basically said "we're reasonably convinced this was a one off due to good character, driving record and mitigation". 6 points and 1 weeks earnings so £900 + fees so it was over £1k altogether.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

andy665 said:


> Clean licence for 15+ years, did not jump the lights - that would have been a separate offence.


Considering most places have stated they use the 10% + 2 it does seem very harsh to get done and especially if you have not been on a course before.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Considering most places have stated they use the 10% + 2 it does seem very harsh to get done and especially if you have not been on a course before.


I always thought they had to allow 10%or so to allow for speedo discrepancies in different cars. I'd be asking a few questions if done at 32,im sure they'd soon drop it.
Sat nav shows 30 on mine when car shows 32.


----------

